
Apple Co-Founder Steve Wozniak Sues YouTube over Bitcoin Giveaway Scams - dsavant
https://www.coindesk.com/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-sues-youtube-over-bitcoin-giveaway-scams
======
Despegar
It doesn't seem likely that this case will get past Section 230, which may be
an argument to further chip away at it's broad immunity from liability.
YouTube _shouldn 't_ be allowed to profit from Wozniak's likeness in scams.

